# Cits ... >  Linux SBC (Single Board Computer)

## protu

Skatos uz http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8498487406.html sarakstu un gribu, tikai site:.lv nekas no tā neuzrādās. Varbūt kāds zina, kur kaut ko tamlīdzīgu var nopirkt Latvijā, ir ievedis? Vaļaspriekam - kā ērtāku un jaudīgāku mikrokontrolieri. Kaut bez daudz ekstrām, ka tik varētu piespraust pie PC, ielogoties un C sākt LEDus midžināt.

----------


## Vinchi

Par DNS adresāciju nēsmu neko redzējis pats kadreiz skatījos uz šīm linux platēm nepasūtīju jo tur bija rakstīts ka daži proči diezgan specifiski un viņu forumā nevar nodrošināt nekādu atbalstu.

Man pašam nepatīk doma par OS darbināšanu uz MCU jo šķiet ka tas varētu paņemt daudz resursu. Pēc kādām 3 nedēļām ELFA būs DEVKIT1X ar visu programmatoru. Uz to var palaist RTOS, PICOS

----------


## Delfins

Linux jau ir forši, vieglāk draiveri uzrakstīt, un ja ir jau networks, http-servers, atliek tikai softu rakstīt  ::

----------


## jeecha

Cenas/jaudas zinjaa ljoti labi uz papiira izskataas http://search.digikey.com/scripts/dk...e=296-23428-ND.

----------


## Vinchi

Priekš linuxa es nečakarētos ar linux mcu platēm bet gan paņemtu kādu Mini ITX mātesplati pēc izmēriem diži neatšķiras un cenas arī nav tik augstas.

----------


## Delfins

mini-itc ir pilnvertīgs PC, kuram der standarta barošana un ir standarta sloti. Tavējie ir PicoITX un neko tādu virsū neiuzstellēsi, jo izmēri fiziski neļauj, kā arī izmēri ir krietni mazāki (relatīvi), jo sastumt gatavo sistēmu uz mazākas plates pieaug eksponenciāli grūtāk

----------


## Vinchi

Neredzu īsti atsķīrību starp Mini ITX un Mini ITC jo abi divi ir kā standarta datori.
Vienīgi par Mini ITX nezinu kā tur ir ar to barošanu.

----------

